# Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf



## BartholomO (28. Oktober 2012)

*Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

Hi Leute, habe mir vor 2 Tagen dass Upgrade Packet von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 gekauft und nun stürzt der PC immer mal wieder ab. Gestern über den ganzen Tag verteilt ist er dann bestimmt 6 mal abgestürzt. Heute sogar schon 2 mal innerhalb von 5 Minuten. Ich hab mein PC gestartet, gleich beim ersten Start, ein Problem ist aufgetreten, der PC muss neu gestartet werden. Dann startet er neu und ich geh auf die PCGH Seite und mach Musik rein: ein Problem ist aufgetreten, der PC muss neu gestartet werden. Hab auch ein Bild von der Fehlerberichterstattung gemacht. Es könnte ja auch daran liegen, dass es von Win 7 alle Programme übernommen hat und es ja sein könnte dass manche unkompatibel sind, aber wie soll ich sowas feststellen bei der Menge an Programmen. Es sind auch bei jedem Absturz die selben 3 Dateien die an Windows gesendet werden.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MfG

BartholomO


----------



## padme (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

servus bayer,
hast du denn die besagte minidump schon mal ausgelesen.
zb. mit bluescreenviewer?
das tool sollte auch unter win8 laufen.


----------



## BartholomO (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

Danke für die Hilfe. Hab jetzt mal dass Programm heruntergeladen und hab den Ordner Minidump gesucht, aber irgendwie ist da keine Datei drin. Den Ordner kann ich auch nicht in dass Programm ziehen oder irgendwie öffnen. Es kommt auch immer ein Bluescreen, gerade jetzt schon 2 mal abgestürzt während ich dass hier schreiben wollte...


----------



## DerOberGruene (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

Wenn gar nix hilft machst du ein Factoryreset das geht jetzt unter win8. Danach ist aber alles weg und win8 jungfreulich!


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*



BartholomO schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe. Hab jetzt mal dass Programm heruntergeladen und hab den Ordner Minidump gesucht, aber irgendwie ist da keine Datei drin. Den Ordner kann ich auch nicht in dass Programm ziehen oder irgendwie öffnen. Es kommt auch immer ein Bluescreen, gerade jetzt schon 2 mal abgestürzt während ich dass hier schreiben wollte...


 
Schau mal in den erweiterten Systemeinstellungen, ob und was für eine Methode da eingestellt ist´. Wenn das volle Backup eingestellt ist, ist die Datei unter C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP zu finden.


----------



## BartholomO (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

@DerOberGruene Wo würde es diese Option geben? Will es zwar noch nicht machen, aber wenns echt gar nicht mehr geht.

@mae1cum77 Habe mal ein Bild gemacht von den Einstellungen, demnach ist es glaub ich schon unter dem Dateipfad, aber den Ordner Memory find ich auch nicht.


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*



BartholomO schrieb:


> @DerOberGruene Wo würde es diese Option geben? Will es zwar noch nicht machen, aber wenns echt gar nicht mehr geht.


 
In den erweiterten Bootoptionen. Da die schwer zu erwischen sind, geht das auch über einen administrativen cmd, mit:

```
reagentc.exe /boottore
```
, dann Neustarten. Der Rechner bootet dann direkt ins erweiterte Menü.



BartholomO schrieb:


> @mae1cum77 Habe mal ein Bild gemacht von den Einstellungen, demnach ist es glaub ich schon unter dem Dateipfad, aber den Ordner Memory find ich auch nicht.


 
Ist Kein Ordner, die Datei MEMORY.DMP ist dort direkt zu finden.
MfG


----------



## BartholomO (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

Achso, ja ok die Datei hab ich gefunden. Hab jetzt Bluescreenviewer nochmal geöffnet und dann kamen ein paar Einträge. Es ist in der Zwischenzeit auch schon mehrmals wieder abgestürzt, aber hier mal ein Bild, es ist so wie es aussieht sogar genau der Fehler.


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

Scheint u.a. mit Avast (aswnet.sys) zu tun zu haben, da gibt es mit Win 8 wohl noch Probleme. Mal die Windows eigene Lösung oder AVG 2013 testen.


----------



## DerOberGruene (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

Der Factoryreset geht auch einfacher:

Rechtes Randmenü dann Einstellungen, PC Einstellungen ändern fann auf Allgemein und dann runter scrollen auf Alles entfernen und Windows nue installieren. 

Mit dieser neuen Funktion wird win8 komplett hurückgesetzt! 

Du kannst einen Softreset machen da bleiben deine Daten erhalten dazu auf PC Auffrischen klicken!


----------



## BartholomO (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

@mae1cum77 Ok dann werde ich es mal deinstallieren, dass Problem ist, dass ich schon mal Microsoft Security Essentials runterladen wollte, aber dann hab ich auf der Seite von Microsoft gelesen dass bei Windows 8 der Windows Defender ausreichend ist, aber ich finde den nicht ausreichend.

@DerOberGruene Ich werde es evtl. mal probieren falls ich dass Problem nicht in den Griff bekomme.


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*



BartholomO schrieb:


> @mae1cum77 Ok dann werde ich es mal deinstallieren, dass Problem ist, dass ich schon mal Microsoft Security Essentials runterladen wollte, aber dann hab ich auf der Seite von Microsoft gelesen dass bei Windows 8 der Windows Defender ausreichend ist, aber ich finde den nicht ausreichend.
> 
> @DerOberGruene Ich werde es evtl. mal probieren falls ich dass Problem nicht in den Griff bekomme.


 
Der Win Defender in Win 8 ist nahezu identisch mit MSE. In meinem How-To gibts auch einen Tip, den Defender direkt ins Kontextmenü einzubinden.


----------



## BartholomO (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

Aber theoretisch kann man ihn auch deaktivieren und MSE benutzen oder? Weil des wäre mir lieber.


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*



BartholomO schrieb:


> Aber theoretisch kann man ihn auch deaktivieren und MSE benutzen oder? Weil des wäre mir lieber.


 Afaik geht ganau das nicht.


----------



## BartholomO (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

Ok dann versuch ichs jetzt mal mit dem Windows Defender und hoffe einfach dass es an Avast lag, danke für deine Hilfe, ich melde mich falls es nochmal Probleme gibt.


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

Sollte hoffentlich gelöst werden von Avast. Nutze selber AVG Free und bin zufrieden .


----------



## BartholomO (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

Benutze eigentlich Avira weil ich mit meinem Vater eine 3er Lizenz habe, aber da kam am Anfang direkt eine Meldung, dass Avira mit Windows 8 nicht funktioniert und ich es zuerst deinstallieren muss bevor ich Windows 8 installiere.


----------



## BartholomO (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

Also ich würde sagen des war des Problem, weil gestern ist er innerhalb einer Stunde ja schon 4 mal abgestürzt, aber jetzt seitdem ich des deinstalliert hab ist nichts mehr passiert. Aber ich fühl mich halt immer noch etwas komisch mit dem Windows Defender, hoffe dass Programme wie Avira oder Avast bald kompatibel mit Windows 8 gemacht werden.


----------



## mae1cum77 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 hängt sich immer auf*

Gab doch so ein ähnliches Ding mit Zone Alarm unter Win 7 x64, das auch immerwieder zu BSODs geführt hat. Der neue Defender ist MSE doch sehr ähnlich, leider etwas unclever integriert und es fehlt ihm das Kontextmenü. Letzteres läßt sich manuell nachtragen. Infos dazu im HOW-To in meiner SIG.
MfG


----------

